# Masters Responsibilities towards Inferiors (5th Commandment)



## Romans922 (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are a boss or a 'higher-up' in your work, by the fifth commandment are you required to proclaim the Gospel to them? Will you be held responsible before God 'moreso' (as much as that entails) because of your 'Superiority'/Rank?

Thinking of WLC 129-130

Question 129: What is required of superiors towards their inferiors?
Answer: It is required of superiors, according to that power they receive from God, and that relation wherein they stand, *to love*, pray for, and bless their inferiors; *to instruct, counsel, and admonish them*; countenancing, commending, and rewarding such as do well; and discountenancing, reproving, and chastising such as do ill; protecting, and *providing for them all things necessary for soul* and body: and by grave, wise, holy, and exemplary carriage, to procure glory to God, honor to themselves, and so to preserve that authority which God has put upon them.

Question 130: What are the sins of superiors?
Answer: The sins of superiors are, besides the neglect of the duties required of them, an inordinate seeking of themselves, their own glory, ease, profit, or pleasure; commanding things unlawful, or not in the power of inferiors to perform; counseling, encouraging, or favoring them in that which is evil; dissuading, discouraging, or discountenancing them in that which is good; correcting them unduly; careless exposing, or leaving them to wrong, temptation, and danger; provoking them to wrath; or any way dishonoring themselves, or lessening their authority, by an unjust, indiscreet, rigorous, or remiss behavior.


----------

